# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Thank you for your Friendship~*~

## loves intellegence

Thank you for your friendship

Thank you for our friendship
For it means so much to me,
Your kindness and understanding
And loving ways you share so free. 
Thank you for being beside me
When I needed someone that cared,
And thank you for all your loyalty
For the times together we shared.

Thank you for our friendship
For it's something even money can't buy,
Thank you for holding me tightly
When there was a need I had to cry.

Thank you for always smiling
When I couldn't smile at all,
And thank you for boosting my ego
For the times I felt so small.

Your friendship I cherish so deeply
So this message to you I send,
May God bless and always watch over you
And may you always remain my friend.

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

aww such a beautiful poem.. !
thanks for sharin loves

----------


## loves intellegence

u r welcome GL...n yeah thanks for liking the poem...

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

ur welcomee.. cutiee! *flyin kiss*

----------

